# Geforce GTS 450 Nachfolger



## driverheld (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte vor ca 6 Monate mir den Geforce GTS 450 gekauft .
Kann mir einer sagen welches Modell jetzt besser ist und so um die 120  € kostet ??


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Oktober 2011)

Also der direkte Nachfolger ist die GTX 550 Ti, die etwas schneller ist:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N550GTX-TI-M2D1GD5/OC, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Allerdings bekommst du für 20 Euro mehr schon DEUTLICH mehr Leistung:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP

Falls dein Budget das aber nicht zulässt nimm die GTX 460 oder die HD 6850:

Gainward GTX 460 Golden Sample Grafikkarte 1GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 6850 800M 1GB DDR5 DP HDMI DUAL DVI PCI-E XXX

Das sind die besten modelle für den Preis.  Ich rate dir aber, deine GTS 450 vorerst zu behalten. VIEL mehr leistung haben diese Karten nämlich auch nicht. Warte noch ein Jahr und du bekommst für das Geld eine deutlich bessere Karte.
Wenn du dich vom Kauf aber nicht abraten lässt, dann kaufe mind die 6870 für 150 Euro oder noch besser die GTX 560 Ti
oder die GTX 570, ansonsten hast du für die ausgabe von 120 Euro viel zu wenig mehrleistung.


----------



## driverheld (10. Oktober 2011)

Super ich danke dir 
Der Preis geht ja auch


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Also, ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal schauen, was eine 6870 aktuell kostet - die ist direkt nochmal ein Stück besser, und vlt. findest Du da eine für 140€: 6870 in Grafikkarten/PCIe | Geizhals.at Deutschland=


@Zocker15: die GTS 450 ist recht schwach, da ist schon die GTX 460 um ca. 40-50% besser - das finde ich schon recht viel. Die 6870 wäre ca. 60-90% schneller.


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Vergleich GTS 450 und GTX 460 habe ich praxiserfahrung bei Crysis und da ist die Leistung nur gering höher
Bei anderen Spielen sieht es vielleicht anders aus...
Außerdem sind Benchmarks im Internet oft unglaubwürdig...
Würdest zB Du mir glauben, wenn ich sage, Du kannst Crysis Warhead mit einer GTS 450 und i7 870 auf fullhd und max. Details konstant flüssig spielen?
Ist aber so...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Warhead is nochmal anders als Crysis, das ist durchaus möglich. Die 450 ist ja nicht "schlecht", die ist ja trotzdem viel besser als Grafikkarten, die damals zum Crysis-Release noch "Oberklasse" waren wie zB eine 8800 GTS oder so  

Aber ich hab eben einige Tests gesehen mit mehreren Spielen, da ist die 460 halt schon merkbar besser, die 6870 erst recht.


----------

